# Make "TV Show" default in iTunes



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

When I load a video into iTunes it is always categorized as a "Movie". How can I get iTunes to automatically categorize imported video as "TV Show" ?


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

Right click movie.... Click Video....Under Video Type Select tv show....then enter an album name in the Info tab... eg "24 Season 1" that should move it to the Tv Shows folder.... 
hope this helps


** i read your question again. I have no idea how to do this "Automatically" if this is what you are looking for and find an answer please post it. I would also like to know this.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Its about tagging the metadata correctly.
Lostify » About Lostify


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I dunno if there's anything automated in this app but 123macmini.com just featured it: MetaX 2.3.2

MetaX


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

darkscot said:


> I dunno if there's anything automated in this app but 123macmini.com just featured it: MetaX 2.3.2
> 
> MetaX


I hate it! The first time I used it, I lost all of my encoded video which I was tag editing with MetaX.

I've since found something better, a one trick pony, but it does the job.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I've used that for quite a while. When I import a bunch of TV shows, I select all of them and use that script to change their info.. works very well.


----------

